# Amp hook up proper?



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

You know I have an extra B&K amp laying around and it's sound is as good as any I've heard. But I've often wondered if this hook up would work. 

First it is a 7250 that has 200w per @8ohms x 5. What I am wondering is. If I took I RCA splice and plugged it into the input of lets say the #1 input and jumped it to the input of#2 then on the out put ran one set to the high side and on to the low of my B&W N805's of course repeat on say 4 and 5 would this work or is there a better way or any way at all?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

OK, so I'm a bit dyslexic so I'm not visualizing what your asking. Are you talking about bi-amping your speakers?


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Tonto said:


> OK, so I'm a bit dyslexic so I'm not visualizing what your asking. Are you talking about bi-amping your speakers?



Yes that's the word I was looking for. I'm asking if this is a common practice. you know not really trying to accomplish anything just thought I would see how it sounded etc.


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

In the pro audio world, active biamplification is used in order to isolate the drivers from one another and control them individually. That provides a lot of control over sonics. An active crossover is placed between the mixer and the amplifiers. The speakers have no internal crossover network or, if they do, they are disconnected. 

Passive biamplification - what audiophiles do - can add power to the system but it adds nothing sonically. It just puts one amp at one end of the crossover and another at the other end. The problem, of course, is that tweeters require very, very little power. Woofers need almost all of it. So it is pretty silly to put a big amp (milliwatts will do), just to power a tweeter.

In a nutshell, passive biamplification amounts to nothing.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Agreed, overkill with that amp. But you can alway try it & see if you hear any difference. More people report a difference bi-amping as opposed to bi-wireing.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Tonto said:


> Agreed, overkill with that amp. But you can alway try it & see if you hear any difference. More people report a difference bi-amping as opposed to bi-wireing.


Thanks The B&K I am considering using in this manner has a control for each channel that would allow a little tweaking if needed. I know that this is silly it's just that I am adding a new 5 channel amp to my system so I will have 10 channels for a while until I have the clams to add the sister stereo amp to the new 5 channel. I mean if your board plug something in, right???


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

rpearson said:


> Thanks The B&K I am considering using in this manner has a control for each channel that would allow a little tweaking if needed. I know that this is silly it's just that I am adding a new 5 channel amp to my system so I will have 10 channels for a while until I have the clams to add the sister stereo amp to the new 5 channel. I mean if your board plug something in, right???


All this aside; I understand that the tweet needs very little of the power. What if i were to turn my Bi-wires around to take in both channels of the amp then jump the four binding post no longer bi-wiring speaker?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

rpearson said:


> What if i were to turn my Bi-wires around to take in both channels of the amp then jump the four binding post no longer bi-wiring speaker?


Dead amps.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Some amps offer the ability to combine channels, it's called bridging. The amp has to be built to be able to do this.


----------

